# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: طریقه exe کردن برنامه نوشته شده با سی شارپ و sql2008

## hashemi85sep

سلام 
من هرچی گشتم مطلبی در این مورد پیدا نکردم
طریقه exe کردن برنامه نوشته شده با سی شارپ و sql2008 چطوریه ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید ..

----------


## gilas1368

منظورتون از EXE کردن چیه ؟
منظور همون درست کردن Setup یا نه؟

----------


## hashemi85sep

بله دوست عزیز 
همون "setup کردنه ..
البته با sql server 2008 من کار میکنم 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## arefba

خوب یه کم درست و خسابی توی این فروم بگردی ستاپ ساختن رو پیدا می کنی 
فایل نصب یه نسخه سبک از اسکیو ال رو به همراه برنامه بفرست تا برنامه با آدرس پوشه دی باگت اجرا شه

----------


## hashemi85sep

> خوب یه کم درست و خسابی توی این فروم بگردی ستاپ ساختن رو پیدا می کنی 
> فایل نصب یه نسخه سبک از اسکیو ال رو به همراه برنامه بفرست تا برنامه با آدرس پوشه دی باگت اجرا شه


دوست عزیز گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم
اگه لطف کنید لینک بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## Hybrid

> دوست عزیز گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم
> اگه لطف کنید لینک بدین ممنون میشم


دوست عزیز یه فایل براتون ضمیمه کردن که نحوه ساخت ستاپ تو VS رو آموزش میده ...موفق باشید./

----------


## majid.gymnast

عزیز یکم میگشتی
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B3-sql-server

----------


## ahwaz.user

> دوست عزیز یه فایل براتون ضمیمه کردن که نحوه ساخت ستاپ تو VS رو آموزش میده ...موفق باشید./


دوست عزیز ممنون.آموزش عالی بود.

----------


## user68

با سلام
واسه من تو قسمت  setup and deployment چیزی رو نشون نمیده و مینویسه no items found باید چی کار کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## googooli67

> دوست عزیز یه فایل براتون ضمیمه کردن که نحوه ساخت ستاپ تو VS رو آموزش میده ...موفق باشید./


ممنون عالی بود

----------

